# Best eating size red snapper



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

I am going out bottom fishing tommorow for the first time in over 5 years and the captain I go with catches a lot of 20+ snappers. I've heard larger deep water fish such as grouper get tough. My question is what's the best slot for snapper as far as table fare is concerned? I know big flathead catfish and cobia are still great eating when they get large but don't wanna keep one (a snapper) to big if it's not worth it.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

The best size is ANY size. Snapper don't change flavor (at least to me) depending on the size. But I eat most any type of fish from mullet to grouper and beyond. I just love fish.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Never had a bad snapper of any size.


----------



## jhall (Oct 8, 2007)

I personally think that the 20# plus snapper get a little tough for my liking but i have a hard time believing that someone is going to throw a 25# snapper back. That's like letting the 12point buck go because you wanted to shoot the 3 point next to him cause he tastes better. I'm only messing around but i think those 10 -12# snapper taste pretty good.:thumbsup:


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

13" to 16" are the best


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

I like the mingos better personally!

the gubment told me there are no red snappers so I cant remember what they taste like


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

as small as you can legally get them.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

The illegal ones!

ha,ha


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

Haha yall are a trip! Glad to hear the big ones are still good though.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

The younger the better!


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I like my snapper about the size of my index finger, nicely browned and crisp. :whistling:

Sea-r-cy


----------



## CharlieT (Feb 13, 2012)

I like to bake mine whole...so I prefer the 16-20's.


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

bigger ones have more red meat, lager rib cage, females that should be let go...  I would like a slot limit. say 18 " to 25 " or so .. 2 @ 6 months or more ?? :yes:


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

younghooker said:


> bigger ones have more red meat, lager rib cage, females that should be let go...  I would like a slot limit. say 18 " to 25 " or so .. 2 @ 6 months or more ?? :yes:


Good idea but they usually die after being pulled up. 

I like the 4-8lb ones about 18" to 20" for the broiler.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

right at legal!!! eats best, perfect portion. easiest to filet.....


----------



## FloraBama60 (Jun 30, 2012)

FREE BONITA TO A SHARK FISHERMAN...This is a bit off topic...although I did catch this bonita on a flat line fishing for snapper today. If anyone wants him tonight before I chunk him in the bay, give me a call at 529-7973...posted at 1924.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Chet88 said:


> Good idea but they usually die after being pulled up.
> 
> I like the 4-8lb ones about 18" to 20" for the broiler.:thumbsup:


would not be popular but mandatory two hook rigs with small wire hooks or just wire hooks. Make it a bit more challenging to catch a big baby maker.


----------



## someguy (Jul 6, 2008)

16"-18" fried Whole, ( remove gills & inards) you can literaly eat the tail and fins! Suculent!:thumbup: Mingo is the best whole! Works for Flounder too!

20" + require more slits in the meat, not as sweet.

Zatarans seasoned fish fry is the best, (Slit the breast above the rib cage where the meat gets thick for best results!

Broiling in it's own juice is tasty as well.


----------



## someguy (Jul 6, 2008)

A note if you broil, encase each fish spiced as you like in foil so the juices from the whole fish ( remove gills & innards ) from the fish are contained and the fish is immersed in what is basically is own fish stock. You can remove the head for more sensitive guest after cooking, just drain it on the fish body before discarding or separate and add cream and crab meat for a topping sauce.

Bigger fish are not as succulent as the sweet spot ones.


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

If your not cleaning them , any size. If you are 16-17 inches.


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

Mingos and lane are the best, but if you can't find any of those, 16.00000000000000001 inches are the best. When I fish I let everyone else drop the big bait for large snaps and I drop a two sometimes three hook rig with the smallest hooks and bait I can find and when we get back to the cleaning station I trade my RS limit for Mingos/lane lb for lb. the small RS I do keep, I leave the scales and rib cage intact and put them scale side down on the grill.


----------

